# Gheenoes...nice!



## jn4oldschool (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what you mean!

I grew up in Clermont Fl in the 70's and as a young adult in the 80's and used to fish from a 14' aluminum jon. I had a friend that had a Gheenoe with a 9.9 merc. That boat was perfect on the Clermont chain but really came into its own with the hundreds of landlocked grove lakes in the area. We would haul it into the groves with his 4x4 and hand launch it. Boy did we tear the fish up!

I had forgotten all about Gheenoes until recently when I decided to downsize my boat for something more fuel efficient, economical, and manageable. I have not fully decided what I want yet, I am also considering something in the line of an Ankona SUV17 or maybe something from ECC, but the Gheenoes have really stolen my heart again. I suppose i have until early next year to decide, but like you I am just eating up all the online pics of Gheenoes.

I suppose you already know about the Custom Gheenoe site and forum, but here is the link in case you do not:

http://www.customgheenoe.com/

They have a bragging spot there also.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi,

Lots of pictures of the different set ups here and on customgheenoe.com in the Bragging Spot sections. 

Smallest boat I would consider for planing with two adults would be a Highsider model with a 10 HP motor.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They are cool boats and you can do alot with them. Just keep in mind they don't have a stringer system or anything and are designed for calm protected waters. If you have to run a chop at times you might need to broaden your search.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Gheenoe's are awesome boats. Being that I'm on my 14th one in 2 1/2 years I'm a bit biased. I will honestly tell you that I've never had a problem with any of my boats and I cross Biscayne bay frequently, tow my kids on an inner tube and fish every where I go out of my Noe. We make long run-through open bays in the keys that canget rough at times without 
any headaches or worries of a "stringer system". The 
manufacturer aside from being a great guy offers the 
best warranty I have ever encountered. Again, I am 
biased, but I will stand by any product that I believe 
in. If your near Miami and want to go for a ride, let me 
know. Checkout the customGheenoe.com forum and site.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tico, if you are on your 14th boat in 2 1/2 years how can you tell if you will have longterm issues? Not getting into yet another debate but it's proven anything that flexes will crack in time, for me it was 3 trips. Not saying they aren't great, but they must be used as they are designed.

PS, never recieved my raffle tickets :-?, did you recieve my money?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I purposely tried to break a high sider I over powered it and Beat the Ever Living SNOT out of it  COULD NOT BREAK IT !!!

( a high sider is NOT Designed to be run off shore for sure) 

(Disclaimer : It takes a certain skill set to know when to back out of it or turn back I Don't care what hull you are running)

The boat smelled like fresh Fiberglass though 

FC we can agree to disagree but your boat had some age on it 















> Gheenoe's are awesome boats. Being that I'm on my 14th one in 2 1/2 years I'm a bit biased. I will honestly tell you that I've never had a problem with any of my boats and I cross Biscayne bay frequently, tow my kids on an inner tube and fish every where I go out of my Noe. We make long run-through open bays in the keys that canget rough at times without
> any headaches or worries of a "stringer system". The
> manufacturer aside from being a great guy offers the
> best warranty I have ever encountered. Again, I am
> ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive had some good times in a 13'.. Runnin 15 miles down the beach to spearfish than got caught in one hell of a storm.. Im still here. Used to skurf behing it.. Loved that thing


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Noettica, you can't ask someone to agree to disagree and then site examples of how you are disagreeing, it defeats the purpose of the original gentlemans agreement to not disagree anymore.

Besides, even though my boat looked like crap, Remember the title came back as a 2002 model after I found the original HIN plate on the rear under several layers of bottom and a layer of house paint (dang Polk county ******** ;D). I thought it was a mistake as the boat looked ten years older then that atleast and didn't have the newer plastic, but after contacting gheenoe they assured me it was a 2002. So yes it was beat to hell, but no it wasn't that old.
As far as you beating your boats up, you always say that, then you show videos to "prove it" but they always have you scooting through very calm waters with barely a ripple.

I'm not saying the boats can't make it home safe if you get caught out there, but they aren't designed for that and it will negetively effect the integrity of the hull after some time. Mine began to have stress cracks after I got caught in a few minor wind storms that kicked up breakers heading to the ramp at Ft. D and CRB (2-3ft), each time the hull slammed down you could see and feel the whole hull twist and bend, no matter how slow I tried to go. I don't care how much you hope and pray at this point, enough of an impact over some time will start to cause damage.

Now still don't get me wrong, I think they are cool boats and if you remember I was looking to buy a LT25 after my boat was wrecked until I was turned off by there price and customer service (won't get into it as most seem to have better results these days). However I was buying with the understanding of what kind of boat I would be getting and what kind of conditions I would stick to fishing. Once again I wasn't bashing the boat to the OP, I was just trying to advise him to match the proper boat to the proper conditions.

See now we can agree to disagree


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Let me tell you what I started off with.  I wanted a small boat/canoe to get away from the Circus (lagoon).  My friend said that he had just what I needed...  








  

A "Gheenoe, huh.  Interesting.  I've never heard of 'em." I said when I first laid eyes on it.    It needed some work, but I had a vision and it could be made to float.

At the time, I exclusively fished a center console flats boat with large front deck that wraped all the way around to a large rear deck.  I wanted the same in this boat.  Only difference was that I was building this only for the NMZ.  I posted my mods on this forum and was turned on to the Custom Gheenoe forum.  Before I knew it, I was asked to come to the Gheenoe Rallies and became part of a "family" of fellow fishermen that were serious about fishing, but also liked to "unwind" if you want to call it.  

To sum it all up,  I guess I started with a Gheenoe (which was French to me) and ended up becoming part of something much more. And I would do it again in a second if I was given another chance....











Hope this helps you decide,

Swampy


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm that boat looks familiar  How is the jesnew running these days?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never had an issue with my Highsider... In fact, I was among a group of boats fishing right off the beach in New smyrna yesterday looking for tarpon. The seas were layed down pretty good but if I had to head in then the inlet was within 2-3 miles north. Gheenoes are cool boats to own and you can just about fish them anywhere, weather allowing. I've beaten the hell out of mine and it just keeps on.. Do not let the stories you hear from others worry you about the integrity of the boats design and workmanship. Some may have bad experiences, often user error, and want to blame the manufacturer for their mistakes or misuse. Just my thoughts...


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Gheenoes are great little boats, I've owned two, you will feel some hull flex with out the false floor, they are not meant for rough water but will run through some nasty chop, I never had any issues with mine.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Do not let the stories you hear from others worry you about the integrity of the boats design and workmanship. Some may have bad experiences, often user error, and want to blame the manufacturer for their mistakes or misuse. Just my thoughts...


I'll assume that was in response to my comments, I am not bashing the integrity of the design, I'm pointing out it has limitations, if it didn't then all other small boat manufacturers would build them the same way. I was a diehard gheenoe guy, and a very active member of the CG forum as many here remember, until I got caught in some weather and learned the limitations. I've been on several friends classics now and a few LT25's. They are great boats no doubt, but they are not made, designed, or in any way intended for rough water. Even the LT25 had some flex to it when crossing wake, not a big deal, but if I was to fish waters of that nature often, then I would be looking at a boat more suited like an ankona, which also has similar performance and price.

PS. incase you are wondering, yes I would buy another one, but it wouldn't work as my only boat.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> hmm that boat looks familiar  How is the jesnew running these days?



The Jesnew is running great. Just like the day she was built. I have been catching the snot out of the redfish and plan on going out tomorrow with the old lady. That's right. A couple mid-week hookers aboard the Jesnew, chasin tail...  BAM!!!!

Swampy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I bought a 2000 classic that had been used and abused with a 25. I have fished out of it for a couple of months in calm and very choppy conditions. I have not had a problem with the hull cracking or giving way. The floor does flex under choppy conditions but I have not found any cracks or spider webbing of any sort. I just went through every inch of the boat this past two weeks as I just put the final coat of paint on this weekend. I will be installing small bulk heads and a false floor to level out the bottom to make it easier to move around and fish but not because I'm scared it will crack. Love these boats .....


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lol.

i love these threads.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

> Gheenoe's are awesome boats. Being that I'm on my 14th one in 2 1/2 years I'm a bit biased. I will honestly tell you that I've never had a problem with any of my boats and I cross Biscayne bay frequently, tow my kids on an inner tube and fish every where I go out of my Noe. We make long run-through open bays in the keys that canget rough at times without
> any headaches or worries of a "stringer system". The
> manufacturer aside from being a great guy offers the
> best warranty I have ever encountered. Again, I am
> ...


Now thats funny right there. A dealer selling 14 boats and bragging about owning and using them hard.Ya build em and sell em. I got nothing against Gheenoes and was considering buying one a few years ago, but this is hilarious.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Why is that funny? If i remember right he does have a personal gheenoe


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Why is that funny?              If i remember right he does have a personal gheenoe


Not to put words in his mouth, but I think Mike's post was to clarify that Tico is a dealer and also to point out that he doesn't keep a boat long enough to find out how they hold up over time. 

So, it would be no different than going to a Dodge dealer and asking his opinion of Dodge cars/trucks. Of course you're going to get a totally biased opinion, he makes his living off selling them. 

We've been over this before, and I think Tico should make it clearer, maybe even with a tagline/signature that says "I'm a gheenoe dealer". That way everyone's up front, newbies know to take his opinion as such, and nobody's confused with the facts. 

Also, anyone who runs a boat for a few weeks and sells it, replacing it with a new one, clearly hasn't had a chance to find out how a hull holds up over time. It's that simple. 

Just keeping things on a level playing field is all, so don't hate the messenger!

-T


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Well said and exactly on point. Take it with a grain of salt. Now others like Tom C, Costeffecient,Poleposition, Tom N Orlando and several others are very well versed on the Gheenoes and I respect their opinions. Again I have nothing against Gheenoes and feel they are excellant at what they are designed for and capable of much more in the right persons hands.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

True, he did state that he was entirely biased at the start tho.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> True,  he did state that he was entirely biased at the start tho.


Yeah, but it'd be a lot more clear about just _how_ biased if he stated that he's out to sell boats and make $$. Just has more motive to say positive things than a "regular" fan. 

Nothing personal here, but let's all be up front. There are pros and cons to every boat, bar none. 

-T


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i am probably one of the only guys on here who has been ruunning gheenoes for damn near 30 years and has done damn near anything that can be done with one. the good, the bad and the ugly. I know what these boats are capable of, I also know their limitations. I like to push the limits, and have done so successfully.

I dont have to come here and match "sizes" as I personnally dont care what you think about them. It does everything I need, and then some.

despite all of this, I still love these threads.

oh, and i think I am on gheenoe number 7, maybe 8....i dont remember, but that is over said 30 years.

Please note THIS IS NOT directed at anyone.

carry on.

Oh, have more ponies now on the black beer cooler. she scoots real good now! I think I shaved @ 45 minutes off the bahamas trip


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Speaking of that, when are we gonna have a microskiff bahamas crossing????? (not to derail) i jumped 2 sailfish on sunday out of my micro! Didnt let em eat long enough.. . Tom: i couldnt agree more


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Speaking of that, when are we gonna have a microskiff bahamas crossing????? (not to derail) i jumped 2 sailfish on sunday out of my micro! Didnt let em eat long enough.. .  Tom: i couldnt agree more


West wind, flat as a pancake. I'll be on the water daily for the next 2 weeks straight. Hope we can raise a few. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ when we goin fishing? ;D


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
I think for the money the "Noes" are great little boats. However, I also know that they aren't the only boat in that class as some would have you believe. 
I've owned 3 of them in the last few years and they were all great for what they were designed for.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Every boat is a compromise and should to be used within the parameters of the design. If you want a Darwin Award...have at it.


----------



## alexway (Aug 17, 2011)

take a look at this ad you might be interested its my gheenoe that im selling 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1313594886/0#0


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I couldnt reach this area in anything else.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I couldnt reach this area in anything else.



Nice..


----------

